# When does uberX turn into uberXL?



## miamiconcierge (Aug 19, 2014)

I know it is advertised as 6 passengers,(making it a total of 7 people with the driver in the car), but how about 5 passengers? The majority of uberX vehicles can't fit 6 people including the driver "legally" in their vehicle. So shouldn't 5 passengers be considered uberXL?

What do you do when you have 5 passengers waiting when you pull up?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

press "INFO"
press "CANCEL"
press "Passenger No Show"


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

miamiconcierge said:


> I know it is advertised as 6 passengers,(making it a total of 7 people with the driver in the car), but how about 5 passengers? The majority of uberX vehicles can't fit 6 people including the driver "legally" in their vehicle. So shouldn't 5 passengers be considered uberXL?
> 
> What do you do when you have 5 passengers waiting when you pull up?


Honestly if they want to cram an extra person in I say "it's not very comfortable or legal, but for an extra five bucks I let you cram as many people in here as you want."


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Once you get them to take the cash out you may even get a 10 if you are cool.

No cash eh? That's OK I have a square swiper.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Once you get them to take the cash out you may even get a 10 if you are cool.
> 
> No cash eh? That's OK I have a square swiper.


cop: "can i hop in too?"


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are driving uberX, the limit is 4 passengers. If you have an uberXL vehicle and accept an uberX fare and then 5 people show up, you have every right to cancel the ride and make them get an uberXL. I would encourage anyone to not accept 5 in their XL vehicle unless they are being paid for it. Otherwise groups of 5 could wait for an XL vehicle to show up on X.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> cop: "can i hop in too?"


Absolutely I won't charge extra either ... lol I am a cop supporter  my wife is in law enforcement


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

In this town you just have to get them to pull out the cash ... I don't go home broke. I've had 10 passengers in my taxi minivan a few times ... One time it was some mexican regulars of mine on new years. They joked about being Mexicans and knowing how to fit a lot of people in a van as the 2 smallest ones jumped in the hatchback. I played mariachi music off spotify and we LOLed all the way from Tempe to old town  

Whatever it takes .... If I don't get that money I guarantee someone else will!!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Absolutely I won't charge extra either ... lol I am a cop supporter  my wife is in law enforcement


cop: "sorry i dont have cash, but i insist you take this ticket as a gratuity."


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> cop: "sorry i dont have cash, but i insist you take this ticket as a gratuity."


I don't have a lot of trouble with the police, probably because I don't drive like a fool ... but yes that is definitely a calculated risk I am taking


----------



## miamiconcierge (Aug 19, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> If you are driving uberX, the limit is 4 passengers. If you have an uberXL vehicle and accept an uberX fare and then 5 people show up, you have every right to cancel the ride and make them get an uberXL. I would encourage anyone to not accept 5 in their XL vehicle unless they are being paid for it. Otherwise groups of 5 could wait for an XL vehicle to show up on X.


Thanks! I unfortunately already had this happen on my very first night. I showed up and there were 5. I didn't think anything of it at first and put the one guy in the third row, three girls in the back and one girl in the front. The ride came out to around 65 bucks. If I would have known or thought quicker, I could have made more. Live and learn.
But I also believe if I tell them to cancel and request an uberXL which I would pick up since I am the closest, I am basically assuring myself a bad rating. Maybe the best thing would be to cancel and drive away. 
This rating thing is so flawed....


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

miamiconcierge said:


> Thanks! I unfortunately already had this happen on my very first night. I showed up and there were 5. I didn't think anything of it at first and put the one guy in the third row, three girls in the back and one girl in the front. The ride came out to around 65 bucks. If I would have known or thought quicker, I could have made more. Live and learn.
> But I also believe if I tell them to cancel and request an uberXL which I would pick up since I am the closest, I am basically assuring myself a bad rating. Maybe the best thing would be to cancel and drive away.
> This rating thing is so flawed....


Here is what I do: Mention it right away that something must have happened in their request and it came through as an X you have 5 that makes it an XL. I can have the fare adjusted to save you the inconvenience of canceling.
The select he I had more than 4 passengers, it will ask you to enter the number and send. You will get an email from the Uber Gods letting you know the fare has been adjusted to XL.

Just a suggestion. and I have a 4.9 rating with over 400 trips. So I guess it works for me. It may for you.

RICHARD CRANIUM


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

If you are driving an XL vehicle.. and you pull up to an "X" fare and there are more than 4 passengers.. take the ride, don't say a word, and then email customer service and tell them to upgrade the fare from and "x" to an "XL". When you hit the help button (before you rate the passengers) there is a section that says, "I have a problem with the fare", select that button, then select, "I had more than 4 passengers", a section will pop up and ask you how many passengers you had, enter 5, 6, 7, how many you had, and then you will be credited for an XL fare. (No need to tell the customer anything). ONLY IF YOU DRIVE AN XL VEHICLE.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MrsUberJax is exactly right. Uber will upgrade the fare after the fact if you contact them, but you must be driving an appropriate vehicle.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> MrsUberJax is exactly right. Uber will upgrade the fare after the fact if you contact them, but you must be driving an appropriate vehicle.


Exactly right, uber emailed me the other day and stated the same thing, email the ride and passenger count ---> ONLY if your vehicle is labeled as an XL or your in deep doo doo if your in an accident!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

*When does uberX turn into uberXL?*

*When you have two more seat belts.....*


----------



## lingers (Jul 5, 2015)

miamiconcierge said:


> I know it is advertised as 6 passengers,(making it a total of 7 people with the driver in the car), but how about 5 passengers? The majority of uberX vehicles can't fit 6 people including the driver "legally" in their vehicle. So shouldn't 5 passengers be considered uberXL?
> 
> What do you do when you have 5 passengers waiting when you pull up?


When you have more than 4 people and you have registered your vehicle as uber XL, then it becomes uber XL. When you have more than 4 people you have Uber XL


----------



## lingers (Jul 5, 2015)

miamiconcierge said:


> Thanks! I unfortunately already had this happen on my very first night. I showed up and there were 5. I didn't think anything of it at first and put the one guy in the third row, three girls in the back and one girl in the front. The ride came out to around 65 bucks. If I would have known or thought quicker, I could have made more. Live and learn.
> But I also believe if I tell them to cancel and request an uberXL which I would pick up since I am the closest, I am basically assuring myself a bad rating. Maybe the best thing would be to cancel and drive away.
> This rating thing is so flawed....


Rating cannot take you to the mall but cash can. As long as your rating is more than 4.7, you don't have to worry. We in the biz for the money. Just last night 5 people showed. I told them 4 can ride or they should can and take uber xl. Girl was not happy. I told her it was Uber policy not mine. I am happy to enforce Uber policy for her own safety and security. She said she does not know how to do it. I showed her how and took her party of 5 home. Get your rating to the highest so you can deal with the insentive greedy customers


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Cop? That's the least of your worries. 

Insurer: "Oh, you have 6 people in a car with 5 seat belts? Enjoy paying this accident yourself."

$5 is worth hundreds of thousands in uncovered Liability? Cancel and move on.


----------



## happyinstance (Jul 7, 2015)

miamiconcierge said:


> I know it is advertised as 6 passengers,(making it a total of 7 people with the driver in the car), but how about 5 passengers? The majority of uberX vehicles can't fit 6 people including the driver "legally" in their vehicle. So shouldn't 5 passengers be considered uberXL?
> 
> What do you do when you have 5 passengers waiting when you pull up?


 More than four is UberXL. If you have more that 4 people you can take the ride then say you had an issue with the fare and say you had more than 4 people.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

BOSsMAn said:


> If you are driving uberX, the limit is 4 passengers. If you have an uberXL vehicle and accept an uberX fare and then 5 people show up, you have every right to cancel the ride and make them get an uberXL. I would encourage anyone to not accept 5 in their XL vehicle unless they are being paid for it. Otherwise groups of 5 could wait for an XL vehicle to show up on X.


There is now Uber select, premium, pop, x , XL mini, Uber Popper( check out on U Tube axd


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

BOSsMAn said:


> If you are driving uberX, the limit is 4 passengers. If you have an uberXL vehicle and accept an uberX fare and then 5 people show up, you have every right to cancel the ride and make them get an uberXL. I would encourage anyone to not accept 5 in their XL vehicle unless they are being paid for it. Otherwise groups of 5 could wait for an XL vehicle to show up on X.


Then the PAX's rate you a 2 and drop your rating right ? But I understand what you are saying they try to get away with it all the time!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

joe flood said:


> Then the PAX's rate you a 2 and drop your rating right ? But I understand what you are saying they try to get away with it all the time!


You give the ride,and upon completion hit the prompt- issue with fare,more than 4 people. UBER fixes it. Hopefully PAX has already rated you giving you a 5 because they got X rates.
If not oh well!


----------

